# My SSD HDTune Benchmark



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

here it is. OCZ 90GB Vertex 2

What do you guys think







Ill do another test tomorrow when i dont have stuff running in the background


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> here it is. OCZ 90GB Vertex 2
> 
> What do you guys think
> 
> ...



I think its been resized, upload to techpowerup.org and repost


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think its been resized, upload to techpowerup.org and repost



what do you mean. click the picture and it enlarges it. i can see it fine


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2010)

its 1024x640 when I enlarge it, can barely read it...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> its 1024x640 when I enlarge it, can barely read it...



there. done


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2010)

Heres mine for comp[arison, we have the same drive, though I do have a clean install of Win 7


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Heres mine for comp[arison, we have the same drive, though I do have a clean install of Win 7
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39878&stc=1&d=1293787496



i do to. its probalby because i was doing stuff in the background during the bench.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Heres mine for comp[arison, we have the same drive, though I do have a clean install of Win 7
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39878&stc=1&d=1293787496



thats weird i just tried running it again and i got the exact same thing. hmmmmmmm


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2010)

HD Tune is bad for SSD's. Use ATTO.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> HD Tune is bad for SSD's. Use ATTO.



could it be the way i setup my SSD into ACHI? i did the whole regedit thing and what not


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> could it be the way i setup my SSD into ACHI? i did the whole regedit thing and what not



No, if you read the forums/help guides over at OCZ they explain why HD Tune/HD Tach are bad for SSD's. Bad meaning not good for the drive itself and bad for an indicator of performance.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> No, if you read the forums/help guides over at OCZ they explain why HD Tune/HD Tach are bad for SSD's. Bad meaning not good for the drive itself and bad for an indicator of performance.



oh, alright thanks erocker

heres my ATTO bench


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2010)

i just ran a AS SSD benchmark and it seems my sequentials are pretty low. 148mb/s for my read and like 110 mb/s for my write. but my 4k are a lot higher then other peoples ive seen on other sites. A lot of them have Intel SSD's too.


Could it be my SDD is out of alignment and i need to do a reformat/fresh install of windows??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

What should i do? my Sequentials are pretty out of spec


----------



## Neo4 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's mine from my Christmas gift Crucial RealSSD C300 64 Gig. Need to get another and RAID 0 them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

Neo4 said:


> Here's mine from my Christmas gift Crucial RealSSD C300 64 Gig. Need to get another and RAID 0 them.



dont use HD Tune. i found that out when erocker fed me a knowledge bomb like he always does

use ATTO and AS SSD benchmark


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

you may have to tweak some of the registry settings to get optimal performance bro. I set them to what the forums say for mine and mostly it was good but I had to change some to natch my drive. I suggest you play with the settings your are comfortable with playing around with to see if it changes at all.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> you may have to tweak some of the registry settings to get optimal performance bro. I set them to what the forums say for mine and mostly it was good but I had to change some to natch my drive. I suggest you play with the settings your are comfortable with playing around with to see if it changes at all.



Ill probalby do a reformat because my friend just got the same drive and its much better!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2011)

just did the reinstall/reformat and its a little bit better but still not as good as it should be

It seemed to help a bit. Then i updated the firmware and it tanked my sequencial write speeds in AS SSD benchmark


----------



## Enmity (Jan 5, 2011)

What are these registry tweaks ur talking bout guys? I just got a ocz vertex 2 90gb also. Clean install of win 7 x64 and ive got sub par performance with this drive. After some searching i thought it was just because my board doesnt support trim, but this reg tweaking gives me a lil bit of hope. I will run a bench as a comparison when i get to my pc for yall to check out for me  cheers


----------



## Neo4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Enmity said:


> What are these registry tweaks ur talking bout guys? I just got a ocz vertex 2 90gb also. Clean install of win 7 x64 and ive got sub par performance with this drive. After some searching i thought it was just because my board doesnt support trim, but this reg tweaking gives me a lil bit of hope. I will run a bench as a comparison when i get to my pc for yall to check out for me  cheers



Good question and I'd like a link to that as well. Is there a program that I can use to clean my hardrive back to new performance before I reinstall Windows? Happy New Year techPowerUp!


----------



## Enmity (Jan 5, 2011)

heres my benches - time to explore the net for these settings me thinks. im using the standard msahci driver rather than the amd ones for my 790fx chipset - from what ive read that seems to be best but im a ssd noob lol.


----------

